# OVerheating and stumbling



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

Car: 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco 1.4T 6 speed manual, 91,000 miles bought used, no codes triggered and no radio issues


Two issues with the car: 

First: Overheating. Twice coming home tonight the car's instrument temperature gauge went all the way to the right. Stopped both times, shut engine off, popped hood and no leaks. coolant circulating through overflow pipe and fan running. Restarted car, turned heat on temperature returned to normal. Few more miles don the road same thing. No error codes.

Second: Stumbling on acceleration. Stability control check displayed with check engine light flashing. No codes displayed on check. Changed the spark plugs and gapped to 28. Stumbling ceased. Car sat for a week and started driving it again and stumbling started again. Was running 87 octane fuel. Filled up with 93 octane today to see if that will help. To early to tell.

The answer of course is not the dealership. Thoughts?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cracked Head, Cracked Block? Same thing happened to me in a 86 Dodge Colt Turbo, kept on telling the dealer but they couldn't help until it blew up, it blew up!:blowup:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

First, it wouldn't be a bad idea to change the coolant. It's supposed to be changed every 5 years, but there's no guarantee the prior owner did that.

I'm wondering if the thermostat isn't opening up all the way - opening just enough to heat the radiator inlet (so no codes are set) but not enough flow to cool the engine. The fact it comes down when you turn on the heater makes me think the heat just isn't getting to the radiator.

As for the stumbling - let's see what that tank of gas does.


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

On the coolant problem. I changed out the Thermostat and both temperature senders. Coolant flushed. I also burped the system a couple of times. Occasionally will spike beyond midway on the temperature gauge. Is throwing the P00b7 code. There really is nothing else that I can find on this site or in general on what this problem is. I need some help with this. 

On the hesitating problem, had already changed out the spark plugs. 93 octane gas helped a little. Then decided to add some dielectric grease in the plugs. That problem is now solved.


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

Problems fixed:

On the coolant issue, I previously replaced the thermostat. That helped somewhat. I changed both temperature sensors. That helped somewhat. I also purged the air through each step by undoing the plastic screw on the passenger side of the radiator. Still would overheat under full throttle. Was throwing a P00B7 code. Today I changed the coolant overflow tank. There was no sign of leaking from the tank. Coolant would go down slightly over the weeks with nothing seen leaking or evidence of leaking from waterpump. 

After changing the coolant tank overflow the overheat situation seems to be resolved. Only time will tell. The only good part of this experience is that the parts used are cheap. All purchased through Amazon.

For the stumbling problem the fix was new spark plugs gapped to 28 and adding dialetic grease to plug holders.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wonder if the expansion tank/cap just wasn't holding pressure.

If the stumbling comes back, I'd put a coil pack in it. They fail often.


----------

